# Sudden appetite increase?



## slothy (Jul 14, 2005)

hey, i'v been eating healthy for about a month now, and all of a sudden am expiriencing an extreme increase in appetite within the past week or so.  Before, i was actualy having trouble stomaching 2000 cals a day, and now out of no where, i get hungry within an hour or two of eating a meal, which is making my fat loss plan difficult.  

before i started this new diet, i was on a pretty stupid crash diet of about 1000 cals a day (took advice from a dumb friend and didnt research), for about 6 months, so my guesse is i put my metabolism into starvation mode, and its just now starting to awake, causing the increase in appetite.  or could there be another cause for this?

i'm a 6'3'' 205lb male, 19 yrs old, i'v been eating 6 small meals a day, consisting of white meat (chicken), cereal (breakfast), veggies and fruits, with a calorie goal of 2000.  Its kinda nice now that i don't have to force my food down, but its also a pain in the ass when i get hungery 6 times a day (am almost always starving before i eat a meal, and i'm pretty full after i finish the meal)

so what gives, do i just have a fast metabolism and never realised it before, or could somthing else be causing this?  (before the 1000 cal crash diet, i pigged out on everything i could find, and was in the obese weight range, close to morbidly, so if i were to have a fast metabolism, i would have never known it)


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 14, 2005)

I have the same problem. I used to be pretty hefty too and never had a fast metabolism that I know of. Then i also did some crash dieting/unintentional anorexia and now it seems like I'm always hungry but it doesn't take a lot of cals. for me to gain weight. It sucks too because after my starvation period, I hate being hungry and get very irritable if I get hungry and can't get some food.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

At 6'3 you're only 205?? so why are you on such a low calorie diet.....you should be eating 2500 and you will still lose weight on that.


----------



## slothy (Jul 14, 2005)

From what iv read, 180-200 is healthy weight for 6'3'', depending on the source, which seems about right, i look about 15lbs overweight anyways.  as far as 2000 cals, so far iv been losing weight at about 2lbs/wk, which seems pretty stable, and i'm not doing any cardio and have a pretty sedatary lifestyle (desk job 10hrs a day).

i dont really want to go up to 2500, i'm kinda eager to lose the rest of the fat asap and start a serious bulking routine.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

slothy said:
			
		

> From what iv read, 180-200 is healthy weight for 6'3'', depending on the source, which seems about right, i look about 15lbs overweight anyways.  as far as 2000 cals, so far iv been losing weight at about 2lbs/wk, which seems pretty stable, and i'm not doing any cardio and have a pretty sedatary lifestyle (desk job 10hrs a day).
> 
> i dont really want to go up to 2500, i'm kinda eager to lose the rest of the fat asap and start a serious bulking routine.


180-200 for the average person....depending on bone structure might be ok,. but I assume you lift weights, so under 200 is very light...and I competed naturally at 6'1 and 206 and I never went below 2200 cal when getting ready for a show.


----------



## slothy (Jul 15, 2005)

if youd saw me, youd know that i'm overweight, trust me...  

I just started lifting a week ago, so not as much of that weight is muscle like your probaly thinking.

but back to the question on hand, is there anything else that could be causing my hunger, or is there anything that i can do to train my body to adjust?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *180-200 for the average person....depending on bone structure might be ok*,. but I assume you lift weights, so under 200 is very light....




@205 eating 2000 cals is too little. As bizzare as it may sound, you need to eat to loose. Eating that little will result in weight loss i.e. fat+muscle. This will last only a short time before your body goes into starvation mode. But if loosing LBM with the fat is ok with you, then fine. But if you plan on bulking later to put on mass, then it dosent make sense to loose LBM and then work hard to get it back.

I suggest you fix your diet. Start by reading the sticky 'guide to...' (if you havent already) and post your diet meal by meal with total cals and macros for a critique. You need to do this if you want to loose the fat with min LBM loss.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 15, 2005)

slothy said:
			
		

> if youd saw me, youd know that i'm overweight, trust me...
> 
> I just started lifting a week ago, so not as much of that weight is muscle like your probaly thinking.


I don't agree with the others in automatically saying that you are 'starving yourself'.... 

You have to be sensible - being careful about adding too many calories to quickly is a good thing. See, if your metabolic rate is low, if your bodyfat % is high and if you are not overly active then immediately adding in lots of calories will only cause you to get fat - fast.

However, you are young and your total weight is actually pretty good - so although you may have a high BF% you do not want to drop your weight too low because you will just look 'skinny'.  Also, you do not want your calories too low either - as your lean loss will be too substantial and you will just become 'skinny fat'.

At your age you have a huge hormonal advantage in that you can easily build muscle tissue - so I would take advantage of this and slowly increase calories slightly. Although this will slow your total weight lose down - it will decrease your lean mass loss (and you may actually gain some lean mass seeing you are new to lifting) which will give you a much better result.



> but back to the question on hand, is there anything else that could be causing my hunger, or is there anything that i can do to train my body to adjust?


Could be the response to training - often training increases hunger substantially. It could also be your metabolism increasing...

Things you can do:
keep protein intake good (has the highest satiety effect)
include a good dose of fibre in each meal (except PWO shake)
include good fats in each meal (except immediate pre and post WO)
ensure adequate carb intake (high fibre, lower GI options are best)
eat LOTS of vegetables (the more the better)
drink at least 3-4L of water a day


----------

